# Flex Wheeler speaks out



## Mudge (Dec 16, 2003)

This is the same Flex Wheeler that was all natural at the last Olympia, go figure 



> Steroids' vicious circle
> DRUGS PUMP UP BODYBUILDER, THEN DEFLATE HIM
> 
> For 18 years, Flex Wheeler pumped anabolic steroids into a body that became so rippled with muscle that even he described himself as a comic-book character -- a guy with ridiculous round biceps, tiny waist and bulging legs.
> ...


----------



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2003)

> Today, at 38, Wheeler no longer is a champion bodybuilder. But he still takes steroids. Only now, as he recovers from a kidney transplant in September, the catabolic steroids he takes reduce his muscle size.



The article is stating that he still takes steroids, but not ANABOLIC steroids.


----------



## Flex (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> ``I won't discuss that because I'm aware of the power of what I say,'' he said. ``I know kids will go out and try it anyway. I turned a lot of kids on to steroids because they wanted to be just like Flex. I'm not going to be responsible for that now.''



for all you people that wonder why, THIS IS WHY Arnold won't publically admit to taking steroids. Think of how much of an effect Flex would have by saying exactly what he took (or Ronnie or any pro for that matter). that would have an effect on almost EVERY kid and man BB alive, wondering if they could get like that by taking the same shit. 

Then, think of what would happen if Arnold, who is 1000x's more popular in the world than Flex is in the US, and how much of an effect Arnold would have........


----------



## Flex (Dec 16, 2003)

Flex's is a very interesting story though in "FLEXABILITY". he tells about his horror stories, and how he'd literally get out of the hospital from dialysis, and take diuretics on the plane on the way to his next show, and passed out onstage when he got out there.

he literally did that like 3 or so different times.....


----------



## capinatl (Dec 16, 2003)

Great read.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 16, 2003)

Wonder where I found it


----------



## capinatl (Dec 16, 2003)

LOL. I should read my own board better!


----------



## Mudge (Dec 16, 2003)

Looks like I got it at Ology actually   but I did yank the truth article from your home.


----------



## Just a guy (Dec 16, 2003)

WoW how much shit do u think he was actually using through out those years... like... 2000mg's of test a week kind of shit?


----------



## Flex (Dec 16, 2003)

in his book, it says for the 1st year or so straight, he used to just eat maaaaad dbols.

then after a year or so of straight pills, someone offered him an injectable.......deca.

he said he used for the majority of 20 years...thats alot of juice!


----------



## Mudge (Dec 16, 2003)

He is 38 now, so yeah its been awhile. 2 grams of test is not a ton really, anywhere from 1-3 grams a week test is what you will find the big guys on.

Moderate dose + time on = gains for those guys, its not about using huge amounts, its simply time and dedication. Unfortunately this also means hardly ever coming off, if ever.


----------



## Flex (Dec 16, 2003)

i'll post a bunch of paragraphs from "Flexability" tommorow about his usage. it really goes into detail, about his steroid and diuretic abuse. 
its very interesting....but too tired tonite, gotta go to bed. 

so i'll hit that up tommorow.....


----------



## Just a guy (Dec 17, 2003)

Cool.... not to sound stupid but it really sounds like if were not using that Ungodly amount then we dont have nothing to really worry about (like our health).   It just seems that way


----------



## Mudge (Dec 17, 2003)

Diuretics IMO are far worse to play with than steroids. Firestorm and myself made several posts on the people who have died from diuretic use, I found some lesser name competitors, but the two most well known are Momo (Mohammed) Benaziza, famous for coming in shredded (he was short so that was how he stood out), and Andreas Munzer. Paul Dillet also collapsed on stage after becoming immobilized due to the lack of water in his body, he lived to tell about it.

You can read about it here:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=20767


----------



## Flex (Dec 22, 2003)

get this.........

its known that after Flex "quit" juicin he was tryin to make in naturally (last year's Mr. O he competed at like 210).

i read on another forum that when commenting on trying to make it natural, Flex said something to the idea of "i don't know how anyone trains naturally. its sooo hard to make gains".

its makes you wonder how "good" pros would be if they hadn't used juice all thier lives/since they started training.

on the other hand, it raised the idea that pros wouldnt really seem that much bigger or impressive if every single male BB used juice since their teens when they started training.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 22, 2003)

He supposedly admitted he was not natural, and frankly if he said natural to me he probably meant moderate doses 

Sorry I dont believe any of them are natural. However I fully believe they can hold more meat afterwards than they could have naturally, thanks to at minimum hyperplasia (creation of new cells). Typically past puberty you are stuck with the same number of muscle cells, and fat cells that you have at that moment, for the rest of your life.

Hyperplasia of the fat cells only occurs in morbidly obese people.

Without gear, there would be far less "strong" or sizeable people.


----------



## LeeUK (Dec 23, 2003)

that was good ...i take it thats not taken from his book then????


----------



## Mudge (Dec 23, 2003)

If you mean the original post, its from a news clipping.


----------



## LeeUK (Dec 23, 2003)

ahh i see...i may order his book anyway i have heard its a good read


----------



## Mudge (Dec 23, 2003)

Sounds like it is, sounds like some negative info about Joe Weider which is no supprise.


----------



## LeeUK (Dec 23, 2003)

sorry i'm probably a little slow here....but i have heard a few negative comments about Jo Weider from various pros...why is that??


----------



## Mudge (Dec 23, 2003)

Supposedly in Flex's book, the very day he was in the hospital Joe gave him a personal call to let him know his contract was now null and void.

I dont know if this was during his huge car accident in the rental Mercedes or what.


----------



## Flex (Dec 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by LeeUK *_
> ahh i see...i may order his book anyway i have heard its a good read



great book..........finished it (200-300pg) in one night.

very honest, open and surprising about alot of things.....if you're really into BB you'll love it.....


----------



## Flex (Dec 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Supposedly in Flex's book, the very day he was in the hospital Joe gave him a personal call to let him know his contract was now null and void.
> 
> I dont know if this was during his huge car accident in the rental Mercedes or what.



if i remember correctly, i believe that is exactly what happened....

damn Mudge! even when you havent read something, you still know about it haha (is Miss Cleo your mom?)


----------



## Mudge (Dec 24, 2003)

I never read his book, but I did know of the car accident (I saw the pic in Flex or M&F when it happened). The doctors said that if he wasn't at that level of condition he would have likely been dead.

But yeah, the result with Joe Weiner was brought up on another board.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: Flex Wheeler speaks out*



> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> for all you people that wonder why, THIS IS WHY Arnold won't publically admit to taking steroids. Think of how much of an effect Flex would have by saying exactly what he took (or Ronnie or any pro for that matter). that would have an effect on almost EVERY kid and man BB alive, wondering if they could get like that by taking the same shit.
> 
> Then, think of what would happen if Arnold, who is 1000x's more popular in the world than Flex is in the US, and how much of an effect Arnold would have........



Arnold already has.  Did you see Pumping Iron, the outtakes?


----------



## Mudge (Dec 24, 2003)

I have seen a timeline of Arnold's addmissions, he downplays it every year, what he took and how long (in other words he lies more every year).


----------



## maddog1 (Dec 24, 2003)

Arnold put out an auto-bio in the late 70's, that I read.  There he openly admitted to use since he was 14 or 15. He said some guys at his gym were Docs and started him off and he came to the US for better drugs.  I haven't seen that book in a long time and is probably hard to come by now.


----------



## Flex (Dec 25, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Flex Wheeler speaks out*



> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Arnold already has.  Did you see Pumping Iron, the outtakes?



yes i have seen it. Arnold admits to it, but not nearly to the degree that he actually took them. 

He says something to the idea of "yes, i tried steroids. only enough to help me for the competition. steroids helped me 5%. after the competition, i went off".

unless you're a moron, you realize thats not true. 

so like i said, that is exactly why Arnold won't admit to nearly what he took. People are gonna read Flex's admissions and be like "wow, he ate maaad dbols and took deca from an early age...maybe i could look like that if i do that". 

imagine the impact ARNOLD, the most glorified BB in history, would have by saying how much juice he took. he knows that, and cuz of that, he "denies" it.


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 25, 2003)

arnold has admitted to taking steroids, just not the insane amounts that he actually did when he was in his prime...either way i love arnold and i don't care if he did steroids or not


----------



## Flex (Dec 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> arnold has admitted to taking steroids, just not the insane amounts that he actually did when he was in his prime...either way i love arnold and i don't care if he did steroids or not



EXACTLY, me too


----------



## Power Rabbit (Dec 25, 2003)

yea...I really do wonder what I can do once i hit gear..I was blessed with a decent build and stature naturally(thank you genetics!) and Ive progressed pretty far "O natureal"... The greats like Arnie, Lee and Flex definately fuel that wonder. I would love to compete as a BB rather than just do it for myself.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 9, 2005)

I've never bumped a thread before, but I just thought this was worth it.


----------



## Mags (Oct 9, 2005)

We all know that Arnie was loaded full of gear when in his prime. Apart from Louie, he was simply huge, so much more than his fellow bodybuilders at the time for that era. I always assumed he started off young as when you see him at 15 he's a typical skinny kid, yet at 16-17 he's made tremendous gains that even his natural super-charged adolescent hormones couldnt conjure up. Then we see him at 19 and 20 and he was huge then (think he had 19 inch arms at 19) which in that era was freaky big for such a young age. Think of how many kids you know who, although may be big dudes for their ages have 19-20inch guns at 19. As for Flex, he too must of done crazy amounts of gear to create the previously mentioned comic hero physique (his calves and outer sweep were truly unreal). Good point raised earlier about how many bb's would actually be good enough genetically to grow/build their bodies naturally and not through chemistry. Imagine a world where the sport was really defined by natural giants, instead of everyone being able to grow into monsters. It's probably be boring due to lack of variety and simply the physiques not looking as good, but dam people would be still be in awe at natural monsters, nature and dedication of the athlete being the determining factors as to who would be the biggest bb in the world. I wonder if Ronnie, Jay or Ruhl would naturally be strong and big if had never used gear etc, would they still be the cream of the bodybuilding world?


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 9, 2005)

Mags said:
			
		

> We all know that Arnie was loaded full of gear when in his prime. Apart from Louie, he was simply huge, so much more than his fellow bodybuilders at the time for that era. I always assumed he started off young as when you see him at 15 he's a typical skinny kid, yet at 16-17 he's made tremendous gains that even his natural super-charged adolescent hormones couldnt conjure up. Then we see him at 19 and 20 and he was huge then (think he had 19 inch arms at 19) which in that era was freaky big for such a young age. Think of how many kids you know who, although may be big dudes for their ages have 19-20inch guns at 19. As for Flex, he too must of done crazy amounts of gear to create the previously mentioned comic hero physique (his calves and outer sweep were truly unreal). Good point raised earlier about how many bb's would actually be good enough genetically to grow/build their bodies naturally and not through chemistry. Imagine a world where the sport was really defined by natural giants, instead of everyone being able to grow into monsters. It's probably be boring due to lack of variety and simply the physiques not looking as good, but dam people would be still be in awe at natural monsters, nature and dedication of the athlete being the determining factors as to who would be the biggest bb in the world. I wonder if Ronnie, Jay or Ruhl would naturally be strong and big if had never used gear etc, would they still be the cream of the bodybuilding world?


natural monsters?


----------



## Mags (Oct 10, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> natural monsters?


It was a thought, not my opinion. Tell me honestly, if you see some dude who's above 6.6 and huge naturally you'd not give him respect and acknowledge his efforts. Fair play, dudes on gear do look good, but just saying it'd be strange to see how people would actually grow/build/lift without drugs, with only those with genetic potential becoming the worlds huge elite. We all admire dudes who grow pass what we could ever hope to achieve or dudes who just look so much better than us, so naturally big dudes would still earn respect and be good athletes. I mean how many guys do we look up to who are smaller and weaker than ourselves? Personally, drugs is a good thing as far as it lets everyone have a good crack at getting huge, not cutting out the naturally small guys from a sport they adore. It gives us at least the choice anyway. I wasn't saying Natural is my prefered way to go, hell I'll be cycling as soon as I feel my genetic limitation has been reached but my main point was it'd be interesting to see if some of the most famous BB in the world would still have been bigger/stronger than the average lifter if they hadnt ever juiced (or there was no such thing as juice) and whether they'd be as good as a natural strong beast. How many people cane Jay and alike for shit form or not using all that much weight, believing its the GH and gear doing all the hard work. Just a point. No beef though G.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 10, 2005)

yeah i feel what you are saying, personally i don't really judge a guy on the size of his muscles, but i know a hell of a lot of people do so its all good for us


----------



## Purdue Power (Oct 10, 2005)

Now that steroids are a mainstream news topic, the status quo of thinking went from assuming that big guys AREN'T on steroids to now people assuming that all big guys ARE on steroids.  Whether or not Arnold ever fully admits to what all he took, the media's hype about steroids is driving a lot of people's curiosity into experimentation.


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

Mags said:
			
		

> We all know that Arnie was loaded full of gear when in his prime. Apart from Louie, he was simply huge, so much more than his fellow bodybuilders at the time for that era. I always assumed he started off young as when you see him at 15 he's a typical skinny kid, *yet at 16-17 he's made tremendous gains that even his natural super-charged adolescent hormones couldnt conjure up.* Then we see him at 19 and 20 and he was huge then (think he had 19 inch arms at 19) which in that era was freaky big for such a young age. Think of how many kids you know who, although may be big dudes for their ages have 19-20inch guns at 19. As for Flex, he too must of done crazy amounts of gear to create the previously mentioned comic hero physique (his calves and outer sweep were truly unreal). Good point raised earlier about how many bb's would actually be good enough genetically to grow/build their bodies naturally and not through chemistry. Imagine a world where the sport was really defined by natural giants, instead of everyone being able to grow into monsters. It's probably be boring due to lack of variety and simply the physiques not looking as good, but dam people would be still be in awe at natural monsters, nature and dedication of the athlete being the determining factors as to who would be the biggest bb in the world. I wonder if Ronnie, Jay or Ruhl would naturally be strong and big if had never used gear etc, would they still be the cream of the bodybuilding world?


If you really look at all the pics of young Arnold he explodes in size around 18-19.....before that I see no evidence of steroid use.....
At 17 Arnold had 0 water weight and looked 100% natural....
I trhink people like to try and diminish his accomplishments......


----------

